# Sugar snap peas



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

The only food I have found that bean likes to munch on is sugar snap peas. He never actually eats them, but just likes to chew and anoint with them. 
Are they safe for him to eat? I know they can be a bit stringy and I'm afraid he's going to choke


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you giving him the actual peas or the shells? I think the peas are safe - Pig sampled a few once. Not his favorite, but they didn't hurt him.

However, I'd avoid giving him the shells. Or if you do, make sure you remove all of the stringy edges. Even if he only chews on it rather than eating it, the stringy parts could still slip down his throat and pose a choking hazard. Plus the strings aren't tastey!


----------

